# Scrapie tags



## Alexz7272 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello! 

I am finally being a good Shepard and registering my flock with the USDA. I left a message for the veterinary services guy to call me back with a premises & flock ID number to be assigned. Waiting on a call back. Is that all I have to do to get them, simply call in and request them? Seems a bit simple to me and my anxiety is making me second guess myself. Also, once you get your ID, who do you use to get your personalized tags? I do not want the metal ones they offer for free now. 

Thank you! 

https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/ou...apie-eradication-program/ct_to_order_ear_tags


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 30, 2018)

I only joined the program last year, so take this with a grain of salt. They talked with me over the phone, but then I had to fill out a form in the ag office (although I think some offices will fill out this form for you over the phone). I had to include who I was, where I was, how many animals were in my operation (so estimating how many tags I'd need). 

I use the metal free ones so I have no personal experience with personalized tags. But, I have heard others say that they use Premier 1 Supplies for their tags. I highly recommend them as well.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Feb 1, 2018)

When I registered years ago we just had to call and tell them our address, what animals we had and how many we had so they could give us an appropriate number of tags.

I use Premier 1 for personalized tags, get my premise id and scrapie number on one side and leave the other side blank to write a farm number on it. I use the minitags but I have little sheep with little ears and I know them all by name so I don't need to be able to see the tag numbers from a distance.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2018)

Didn’t the scrapie organization recently start charging for tags?


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes, they're now charging if you want any of the tags that aren't the metal ones--these are still free, but they are supposedly going to start charging for the applicator. Whereas in the past they used to let you choose which style of free tag you'd like, and applicators were also free.


----------



## rosti (Feb 2, 2018)

mysunwolf said:


> Yes, they're now charging if you want any of the tags that aren't the metal ones--these are still free, but they are supposedly going to start charging for the applicator. Whereas in the past they used to let you choose which style of free tag you'd like, and applicators were also free.



Oh, I see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 2, 2018)

We must have caught someone in a good mood when we got ours last year.  They asked me to estimate how many tags I would need for 3 years and they sent enough plastic tags to last us for probably 5 years.


----------

